
Slic3r, a 3d printer tool - fibo
http://slic3r.org/
======
ff_
This, after years, is still my favourite slicer for the 3D models I print on
the Prusa we have at the lab.

Easy to configure for newbies, easy to tweak in detail for hardcore users, and
just works better.

And it has hexagonal filling.

------
pontifier
This is the slicer we use at our makerspace. It has good user interface, and
supports dual extruders. There have also been a lot of improvements in just
the last couple of months.

------
fibo
Italian news video about Alessandor Ranellucci
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EhYwMEGW88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EhYwMEGW88)

------
Ccecil
I remember the day "Sound" first came into #reprap@freenode. Everyone was
talking trash because it was coded in Perl...until they tried it. Skeinforge
was so slow in comparison it was unreal. The first time I sliced an object
with slic3r I was convinced it didn't work because it went so fast.

That was a few years back and I still prefer slic3r for the majority of what I
print. It can be coaxed into slicing most things...but there are times I play
around with different versions to get the desired results.

Best part of this software is that it is open and free. The wave of paid
slicers is starting...hopefully more OS slicers come out soon.

------
danfinlay
I used to use Repetier Host to run Slic3r and send the serial signals to my
printer, but over time I've grown to prefer Slic3r's interface, and now that
it has OctoPrint integration (send to your Raspberry pi print server
wirelessly), it's the only application I need on a computer to print on my
Reprap.

------
barefoot
We use this at our makerspace. The only complaint I've ever heard is that it
can do a better job at scaffolding.

